# Smoked Cheese For Snowbirds



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 12, 2017)

All the snowbirds will be rollin back in soon. They like apple smoked cheese so i did a few trays.

Kerrygold cheddar and dubliner & 7 alarm.

PJ, Cheddar, Swiss, Jarlsberg and gouda.

Apple smoke via the AMAZN 6" Grenade for 1.5 hours. The jarlsberg and gouda took the smoke fast.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice . The 7 alarm sounds interesting .


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 12, 2017)

Looks tasty.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 12, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Nice . The 7 alarm sounds interesting .


The 7 alarm is from Sams club. Might be called 3 alarm even (brain cramp)


----------



## tropics (Oct 12, 2017)

Rick how far do I have to go out of my way,heading to Cape Coral on the 23rd LOL All looks good to me
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice job Rick!
I'm sure your a very popular guy at your resort!
Al


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice batch of cheese!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 13, 2017)

tropics said:


> Rick how far do I have to go out of my way,heading to Cape Coral on the 23rd LOL All looks good to me
> Richie


Cape Coral is on the gulf side of the state. I am th east side. Easiest would be go north to SR70 and follow that all the way to my local, bout 3.5 hrs


----------



## nimrod (Oct 16, 2017)

I love Kerrygold cheese. I have only smoked cheese a few times, still to hot out for me to smoke it without melting the cheese.
Craig


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 17, 2017)

N, Nice color on that cheese !


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 19, 2017)

Looks wonderfull!

You answered a 'I wonder..." for me.
I'm going to take a second look at some aluminum stucco screen I have left over. o_O

Also, you should stock wine.


----------

